# Cow hocked?



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm pet sitting a super nice 10 week old Czech WL puppy and have a question about his structure. He's kind of cow hocked, more so on the right side, and I'm wondering how that presents in athleticism and does this correct with growth? He's been kenneled a lot so he he's still clumsy and hops.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

There are varying degrees.
One of my boys is moderate.
They’ve been the same since I got him at 10 months.
I was always told it effects (forward) speed but can assist with turns, etc.
This was in the context of herding, but has certainly proven true for Tilden across the board.

ETA: Tilden also can’t “sit pretty”, lol.... poor balance because his feet turn out, causing him to basically roll backwards. Thought I’d mention it since I know that trick is so important to many people!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I've heard sometimes it corrects and sometimes it doesn't. I wouldn't worry unless it's severe


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

At 10 weeks I wouldn't be concerned about it - still so much growing to do.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Armistice said:


> I've heard sometimes it corrects and sometimes it doesn't. I wouldn't worry unless it's severe


I heard the same. I don't know what's severe. I'll try to get a photo.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

There are other factors that can help or exacerbate a cow hocked dog - length of leg, angulation, strength of the hocks, width/structure of hips, steepness of the croup, and so on.... not just the turn out.

To me, this photo shows a dog that is pretty severe before impairing mobility (speaking mainly for a physically mature pet dog).


----------

